# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Rumours For August/September

## Lennie

*Changes/Rumours for August/September*



Jake Dean is sent down for manslaughter to Becca's shock. Frankie gets some shocking late life news. The Owen's bury Sam whilst Russ and Mercedes continue to get closer , but a woman from the past makes him question his loyalties. Warren's "partner" arrives to help him in his revenge but wev'e seen this blonde before what's she hunting around for?. New students arrive and Sophie and Joe leave for new lives with Sophie sure that here life belongs elsewhere.

(official hollyoaks forum)

----------


## x Amby x

Sam dies!  :EEK!:  how does that happen?

----------


## Lennie

> Sam dies!  how does that happen?


Probably in the explosion  :Confused:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How does sam die in the explosion I thought he was in jail

----------


## Em

> *Changes/Rumours for August/September*
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Dean is sent down for manslaughter to Becca's shock. Frankie gets some shocking late life news. The Owen's bury Sam whilst Russ and Mercedes continue to get closer , but a woman from the past makes him question his loyalties. *Warren's "partner" arrives to help him in his revenge but wev'e seen this blonde before what's she hunting around for?*. New students arrive and Sophie and Joe leave for new lives with Sophie sure that here life belongs elsewhere.
> 
> (official hollyoaks forum)


"hunting" - could it be Ellie Hunter? she was missing in Ibiza wasnt she  and thats where Louisa Sean and Warren are from .....

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Changes/Rumours for August/September*
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Dean is sent down for manslaughter to Becca's shock. Frankie gets some shocking late life news. The Owen's bury Sam whilst Russ and Mercedes continue to get closer , but a woman from the past makes him question his loyalties. Warren's "partner" arrives to help him in his revenge but wev'e seen this blonde before what's she hunting around for?. New students arrive and Sophie and Joe leave for new lives with Sophie sure that here life belongs elsewhere.
> 
> (official hollyoaks forum)


Jake is sent down for whose manslaughter?

----------


## di marco

> "hunting" - could it be Ellie Hunter? she was missing in Ibiza wasnt she  and thats where Louisa Sean and Warren are from .....


thats what i was thinking, i bet its ellie

----------


## di marco

> Sam dies!  how does that happen?


maybe he commits suicide in prison?

----------


## diamond1

in the next few weeks he rings nicole it says in the spoilers maybe they tell him they hate him etc...and he kills himself,its the only way because theres not much else to do with sam now seeing that he has got a long stretch inside

----------


## Lennie

> Jake is sent down for whose manslaughter?


Look in the Jake thread in the spoiler section  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> in the next few weeks he rings nicole it says in the spoilers maybe they tell him they hate him etc...and he kills himself,its the only way because theres not much else to do with sam now seeing that he has got a long stretch inside


yeh thats what i was thinking of cos he phones nicole and the letter, and it said something like it scared her or disturbed her or something and russ tells her to ignore it, if he was saying about killing himself nicole would probably be worried but russ probably wouldnt care

----------


## Chris_2k11

> "hunting" - could it be Ellie Hunter? she was missing in Ibiza wasnt she  and thats where Louisa Sean and Warren are from .....


Omg good thinking!  :EEK!:  It's gotta be her! I'd never have thought of that at all lol

----------


## girl2

how does sam die do we know or is it a guess

----------


## Abbie

Jake kills somebody?? really oh my gosh well who?

----------


## doginthepond

Do we know yet who dies in the explosion?

----------

